# MY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT



## CLC Stables (May 11, 2007)

I want to thank Holly Bowers for making this happen.

Coming to CLC Stables is an AMAZING Modern shetland mare, PONY VISTA's Victoria Secret







This is PART of her inpecable show record and we are very very excited.

2003 Congress Junior Champ Modern

2003 Congress Futurity Champ Modern Yearling

2004 World Res. Junior Champ Modern

2004 Congress Champ Modern 2yr old

2004 Congress Futurity Champ Modern 2yr old

2006 Congress Champion Modern Liberty

Here is some video of her taken out of shape and UNSHOD a couple days ago.

Victoria Barefoot Trotting


----------



## Chamomile (May 11, 2007)

:new_shocked: HOLY MOLY!! She is beautiful. I saw her on the sale board and thought wow then! The pictures they had of her were beautiful! She should be a real asset to your program! Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 11, 2007)

WOW :new_shocked: Very nice Rob...congratulations!

Tracy


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 11, 2007)

See how good I was Rob I didnt spill the beans!

Congrats on Vicki she is a wonderful mare. If I were expanding to ponies she would have been at the top of my list!

I look forward to hearing all the wonderful things you 2 do togther


----------



## txminipinto (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations!! If I were into the Moderns, she'd be at my house!! I can see why you're excited. :aktion033:


----------



## disneyhorse (May 11, 2007)

Congrats Rob... she is QUITE the mare. I have enjoyed watching her show the past couple years around here. She's one of those do-it-all-and-look-good-doing-it sort of horses. I'm very glad she went to someone I knew!!!

Andrea


----------



## SWA (May 11, 2007)

WOW!



: Such beauty moving there!



: SUPER CONGRATS! :aktion033:


----------



## Leeana (May 11, 2007)

Congrats Rob, i love her!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :lol:

I seen pictures of her before and the is fabulous



.

Lucky you



: :bgrin


----------



## minih (May 11, 2007)

Have you got a still picture of her for those of us on the slowest dial up on earth :no:


----------



## crponies (May 11, 2007)

Congrats! She is gorgeous! I have admired those Pony-Vista ponies in their ads on the sale board. We knew you'd get a nice modern eventually.


----------



## MB STABLES (May 11, 2007)

Congrats Rob! I was very glad to have sold her to you! You didnt mention all of her awards...

2003 World Res. Champion Modern Yearling Mare

2003 Congress Champion Modern Yearling Mare

2003 Congress Junior Champion Modern Mare

2003 Congress Futurity Champion Modern Yearling Mare

2004 World Champion Modern Two Year Old Mare

2004 World Res. Junior Champion Modern Mare

2004 Congress Champion Modern Two Year Old Mare

2004 Congress Futurity Champion Modern Two Year Old Mare

2006 Area 7 National Grand Champion Modern Mare

2006 Congress Champion Modern Liberty

2006 Modern Halter Hall of Fame

For those who can't see the video






-Holly


----------



## justanothercowgirl (May 12, 2007)

:



: We need a drooling smiley!!! awesome Rob!!!


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 12, 2007)

:new_shocked:



: WHAT A BEAUTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

I'm not up on these shetlands but, love that look! How tall is she?? What is the max height for a shetland?

She has that "air" of perfection. In fact, she has a "don't get me dirty" look, tooo :bgrin

I've looked at some hackneys in the 40 something inch size.......trying to compare to shetlands, in my mind.


----------



## midnight star stables (May 12, 2007)

What a sharp mare! Great movement, Congrats!!



: :aktion033:


----------



## disneyhorse (May 12, 2007)

Bess.. the max height for a Shetland Pony is 46" at the withers.

Andrea


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 12, 2007)

Congratulations, Rob!! I see why you were so excited :new_shocked:

So, are we seeing a shift to Moderns at CLC stables?



:


----------



## bfogg (May 13, 2007)

:aktion033: :new_shocked:

Mouthdropping!!!! poetry in motion.

Congratulations to you and to the breeder!

Have fun,

Bonnie


----------



## Lewella (May 13, 2007)

Congrats Rob!


----------



## SweetOpal (May 15, 2007)

Congrats Rob, I know you have been trying to get this mare for some time now. I really had wanted her, she is a heck of a mare. You could not have made a better choice!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats Rob on a gorgeous Mare..


----------

